# 6.7L Cummins



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hey guys im in the market for a new truck and I've found one that I really like. It has the 6.7L Cummins in it I know at first they had alot of problems. And it has 50,000 miles on it so warrenty is still good. Any of u dodge owners had any major issues lately with the 6.7L? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Texan08 said:


> Hey guys im in the market for a new truck and I've found one that I really like. It has the 6.7L Cummins in it I know at first they had alot of problems. And it has 50,000 miles on it so warrenty is still good. Any of u dodge owners had any major issues lately with the 6.7L?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I have a 2008 dodge 6.7l cummins 4x4 with 83,000 miles. bought it with 29,000 miles and havent had one problem with it. Im also running a chip, 5" TBE exhaust, cold air intake, airdog 150, and a intake horn pushing 600 hp. No problems with it so far..its been a great truck.

FYI if you lift/level it with bigger tires, make sure you get dual steering stabilizers.


----------



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

That was another question in my head was the exhaust. Is it worth losing the warrenty taking out the DPF? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

You can take out the DPF and NOX filters replacing them with a strait pipe between the catalytic and the muffler. You need to hook up a tuner like the Smarty Jr ME before removing the DPF and Nox. Also, disengage the EGR at the same time. This can all be undone (if you save the DPF and NOX filter) if you need to take it in for warranty work.

The Smarty Jr has horse power upgrades of 40, 70 or 100 HP.

Check this link: http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/deleting-6-7-guide-making-run-right-t273345.html

I bought an '07 Dodge 2500 with the 6.7 diesel about 2 months ago. I plan on doing this conversion pretty soon.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I went with the H&S Black Maxx with 60, 90, 120, and 175 hp settings along with the H&S transmission re tuning which helped ALOT. I also have TBE with just a MBRP muffler and the EGR and cooler deletes. One reason i didnt get the smarty Sr is because a lot of people on the forum were complaining about blowing injectors, now the Jr on the other hand is ok from what I have heard. 

If your worried about warranty, just do the DPF delete only.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a 2011 4x4 2500 crew cab with the 6.7 and love it, mine's 100% factory and will remain that way since dodge has set it up so tuners do not work on the 11's, at least as of yet if you install one the engine will not even turn over, Banks has some aftermarket stuff for them but not much at this point but really 650 torque is plenty for what I do


----------



## Texan08 (Apr 23, 2008)

Yea I've read a couple of things saying that they can find programmers and such on the new ones. But is that the new body styles or just the new motors with the additive? Cause(correct me if im wrong) the 10s have the same motor introduced in 07.5 right?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

the 10's do yes, the 11's have a new computer system that will not allow the programmers to function, at least as of yet, I'm sure people are working on it but it's not something that is at market as of this moment.

the 11 2500 series with the 6.7 does not have the DEF tank/pump but the 3500 and up does and all cab & chassis do

I know it has to do with the new harsher emissions on diesels but thats about it


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a 2010 6.7 and like it alot. 100% factory. I was considering getting a chip to get mpg but the dealer told me they will viod my warranty. FYI When you install a chip in a dodge now the engine clock stops. So the old trick where you can flash it back to factory settings before taking it to the shop doesnt work anymore....


----------



## ScottK (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't do it!!! I had the 6.7 in my avatar for three years, it was bone stock. Besides the check engine light coming on every couple weeks, the truck went through 2 turbos, one complete exhaust replacement, one head gasket, and all six injectors. Also during the second turbo replacement Dodge was not going to cover the work due to a drop in K&N air filter I had. K&N really came through for me on that one and all the work was covered. Total miles on the truck....42,000!!!!!!!!!! Get an 06 duramax if your no going hot rod it, good luck.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Sounds like the 10 1/2 ton I had 10 times in the shop in 3 months under 6k miles when the dealer bought it back


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I bought a 6.7 when they first came out and have not had a single problem with it...
this summer I will do the DPF delete and other mods to get the fuel mileage up.


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

we bought several of the new 6.7 cummings in 07 for our fleet. To this date I dont know of one that we bought to be on the road anymore. Heck my guys flat out refused to drive them. Had one blow a motor at 35k miles. All of them went through turbo and DPF issues. Constantly having to call tow trucks to go get them. We ended up selling them at auction and changing over to the chevy gas 6.0 for our fleet and bought the 09 ford diesels as haul trucks. Even with the 6.4 we had a few issues but never been stranded on the side of the rd and have a few with over 100k miles with no issues.

I wish they still had the cummings 5.9 man why did I get rid of mine:headknock


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

*Cummins*

No g in Cummins :headknock
The 6.7 is hit or miss. 
The 5.9 is almost bullet proof. 
Find a low mileage 5.9 and your golden :cheers:


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

i already posted before, i have an '08 6.7 and its got 86k without a single problem. its much more power ful then my neighbors 2004 5.9.

if you buy a duramax, minus well buy a camaro instead because they sit about the same height.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

POMPANO said:


> No g in Cummins :headknock
> The 6.7 is hit or miss.
> The 5.9 is almost bullet proof.
> Find a low mileage 5.9 and your golden :cheers:


I found a 1991 D250 5.9L 12Valve Cummins with 131K.

It took me 2 years of looking but I found her.:dance:


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

the early cut 6.7's had issues but they had them all resolved in the 08 / 09 model years for the most part, get a pre 10 model to run a chip or programmer on, get an 11 and drive it for 200k 

as said the 5.9 was a great power plant but was unable to meet the new EPA standards pushed on the manufacturers so the 6.7 was built, one of my best friends has a 5.9 and its a great truck but can not do nearly what the 6.7 is capable of, even though mine isnt broken in yet he gets way better mileage though, around 14.5 mpg with his 5000lbs falcon on the back, I get around 11 with my robalo but 16 without it


----------

